# Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές - Buildings,  retrofits, demolition > Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές, Διαλύσεις πλοίων (Buildings,  retrofits, demolition) >  Κανονισμοί Ναυπήγησης

## gvaggelas

Ο ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΣ εφοπλισμός και τα συλλογικά του όργανα, όπως η Ενωση Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών και το Ναυτικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδος, αμφιβάλλει για την αποτελεσματικότητα των νέων κανονισμών σχεδιασμού και κατασκευής πλοίων και εκτιμά ότι η πλήρης υιοθέτησή τους χωρίς τροποποιήσεις θα δημιουργήσει σοβαρά προβλήματα αντοχής και κοπώσεων στα πλοία που θα κατασκευάζονται μελλοντικά.
Οι Ελληνες ειδικοί ήταν οι μόνοι παγκοσμίως (εκτός των ειδικών ναυπηγείων), που μελέτησαν τους καινούργιους κανονισμούς και υποστηρίζουν ότι, με βάση αυτούς, δεν κατασκευάζονται «εύρωστα πλοία» (Robust πλοία), αλλά αντιθέτως, αφομοιώνοντας τις «ελαφρύνσεις» που απαιτούν τα ναυπηγεία, θα δημιουργηθούν σοβαρά προβλήματα στα πλοία μελλοντικά.
Η εφοπλιστική κοινότητα, έχοντας τεράστια εμπειρία στα πλοία, συνεπικουρούμενη και από τους ειδικούς, έχει ήδη εκφράσει τις αντιρρήσεις τους στους νέους κανόνες οι οποίοι υιοθετήθηκαν από τη Διεθνή Ενωση Νηογνωμόνων (IACS) και τα ναυπηγεία της Απω Ανατολής και εφαρμόζονται από τις την 1 Απριλίου 2006.
Οπως σημείωσε μιλώντας πρόσφατα σε ημερίδα του Ελληνικού Ινστιτούτου Ναυτικής Τεχνολογίας (ΕΛΙΝΤ) στα Καρδάμυλα της Χίου ο κ. Νίκος Παπαλιός, μέλος του διοικητικού συμβουλίου του Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου, η ελληνική πλοιοκτησία διαμόρφωσε τις θέσεις, στηριζόμενη σε μελέτες, έρευνες και εκτιμήσεις ειδικών, οι οποίοι εξέτασαν το αποτέλεσμα εφαρμογής των νέων κανόνων σχεδιασμού και κατασκευής των πλοίων. Οι ειδικοί υποστηρίζουν βάσιμα ότι τα νέα πλοία που κατασκευάζονται δεν θα «αντέχουν» στο χρόνο.
Ειδικότερα, σύμφωνα με τον κ. Παπαληό, η ελληνική πλευρά, με την ευκαιρία διαμορφώσεως νέων κοινών κανόνων σχεδιασμού & κατασκευής πλοίων για τους Νηογνώμονες, θέλησε να συμβάλει θετικά, ώστε τα μελλοντικά πλοία να είναι ποιοτικά αναβαθμισμένα και εύκολα στη συντήρηση, με στόχο στη διάρκεια της 25ετούς ζωής τους να έχουν ανάγκη από λογικό ποσοστό αντικαταστάσεως ελασμάτων.
Με βάση την τεχνογνωσία τους στα Bulk Carriers (φορτηγά) και Tankers (δεξαμενόπλοια), οι Ελληνες μεθοδικά και συνεπικουρούμενοι από εξειδικευμένους επιστήμονες πρότειναν πρακτικές, που, εντασσόμενες στους νέους κανόνες, θα βελτίωναν τις κατασκευαστικές παραμέτρους και θα περιόριζαν τις εκτεταμένες συντηρήσεις και μετασκευές σε σύντομο χρόνο. Εχοντας και τη θετική θέση του ΙΜΟ, το θέμα εξελισσόταν προς την κατεύθυνση δημιουργίας κοινών κανόνων βελτιωμένου τεχνικού σχεδιασμού, κατασκευής, ελέγχου υλικών και συντηρήσεων με βάση την απαίτηση να παραχθούν «Robust vessels».
Η φιλοσοφία ήταν τα πλοία του μέλλοντος να κατασκευάζονται με την προηγμένη τεχνολογία και υλικά επί τη βάσει κοινών κανόνων, που θα είναι ενιαίοι για όλους τους Νηογνώμονες. Φυσικά, ενιαίοι κανόνες διαμορφώθηκαν, «εύρωστα πλοία» (Robust vessels) όμως δεν εξασφαλίζονται, υπογράμμισε ο κ. Παπαληός.
Η συγκεκριμένη περίοδος δημιουργεί μεγάλη ανησυχία στον ελληνικό εφοπλισμό και τούτο, γιατί τα πλοία που ήδη κτίζονται είναι με τους προηγούμενους κανόνες, ενώ συνάπτονται νέα συμβόλαια με τους νέους, διαφοροποιημένους κανόνες. Οι νέοι όμως κανόνες είναι ατελείς και φτιαγμένοι αρκετά βιαστικά. Ηδη δύο μόνον μήνες, μετά την ισχύ τους, εκδόθηκαν μετατροπές.
Οπως εκτίμησε ο κ. Παπαληός, με τους νέους Κανονισμούς θα υπάρξουν προβλήματα, καθώς οι Ελληνες εφοπλιστές έχουν διαπιστώσει συγκεκριμένες ατέλειες. Μεταξύ άλλων, στις κοπώσεις που υφίσταται το πλοίο σε διαδικασίες Ballast - Deballasting, όπου οι περιστάσεις οδηγούν στην ανάγκη ταυτόχρονης λειτουργίας ζευγών δεξαμενών.
Επιφυλάξεις διατυπώθηκαν και για τα μειωμένα περιθώρια φθοράς των ελασμάτων, τα οποία προήλθαν από μία καινούργια «μελέτη» που ανέτρεψε σειρά προηγούμενων αναγνωρισμένων μελετών από τους ίδιους τους Νηογνώμονες.
Η βαφή (coating) αποτέλεσε επίσης σημείο μακρών συζητήσεων με επιχειρηματολογία της πλοιοκτησίας για ποιοτική και ανθεκτική βαφή (coating) από την κατασκευή του πλοίου σε βαθμό που να περιορίζει τις πιθανότητες συμπληρώσεώς του σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα κ.λπ.
Το στοιχείο της κοπώσεως (fatigue) του πλοίου από τους κραδασμούς του κυματισμού στο σκελετό των βασικών υποστηρικτικών μελών (Girders, Longitudinal Structure elements κ.λπ.) με τους νέους κανόνες δεν αξιολογείται καθόλου κατά το σχεδιασμό και τη μελέτη, παρότι μελέτες των νηογνωμόνων έχουν αποδείξει τη μεγάλη σημασία των κοπώσεων αυτών για την ασφάλεια των πλοίων.
Είναι γνωστό ότι οι Νηογνώμονες συντάσσονται με το Ναυπηγείο και δεν μπορούν να είναι αρνητικοί στη φιλοσοφία κατασκευής πλοίων με χαμηλό κόστος που αυτό θα φανεί στη συνέχεια της ζωής του, είπε ο κ. Παπαληός και πρόσθεσε ότι βασικό στοιχείο στην αντίθεσή μας είναι η επιδίωξη ένα πλοίο, κατά τη διάρκεια της ζωής του (υπολογίζεται σε 25 έτη έναντι 20 ετών των παλαιότερων κανονισμών) να έχει ανάγκη ενός λογικού ποσοστού αντικατάστασης ελασμάτων, παρόμοιου με τα τωρινά πλοία.
Οι Ελληνες, τα τελευταία χρόνια, με τη σωρεία νέων παραγγελιών κυρίως σε Ναυπηγεία της Απω Ανατολής αποκτούν πολλά νεότευκτα πλοία, και εξ αυτού του λόγου ενδιαφέρονται για τους κανόνες κατασκευής τους. Επιδιώκουν την ενοποίηση των ναυπηγικών κανονισμών, σύμφωνα με τον εκπρόσωπο του ΝΕΕ Φυσικά, μεγάλο μέρος της διεθνούς πλοιοκτησίας μένει αδρανές στη διαμόρφωση κανόνων για σχεδιασμό και κατασκευή πλοίων 25ετίας, γιατί τα επενδυτικά τους προγράμματα έχουν ορίζοντα τη 10ετία. Αυτό, σύμφωνα με τον κ. Παπαληό, από δεοντολογικής πλευράς δεν είναι σωστό, αν και μπορεί να κριθεί έτσι από επιχειρηματική σκοπιά. Τούτο διότι ένα πλοίο πρέπει εξαρχής να σχεδιάζεται και κατασκευάζεται με την προοπτική να είναι χρήσιμο για τα χρόνια που προβλέπεται να εργασθεί, τα 25 εν προκειμένω, τόνισε το μέλος του δ.σ. του ΝΕΕ. 


Πηγή: Ναυτεμπορική, 3/11/2006

----------


## ninemos

οπότε σωθηκαμε !!!

Η Ελλαδα, οπως παντα, εχει τους πλεον   ε ι δ ι κ ο υ ς   στην Ναυπηγηση ( χωρις βεβαια Ναυπηγικη βαση , αναλογη των δυνατων ανταγωνιστων , χωρις διασυνδεση των εταιρειων με τα Ναυπηγεια και τα Ναυπηγικα τμηματα των ΑΕΙ-ΤΕΙ, χωρις χαλυβδοβιομηχανια και κατασκευαστες εξαρτηματων η μεγαλων μηχανων .....) και στην αντιστοιχη ερευνα με πρακτικες προεκτασεις .

Αμαν, πια αυτο το κοιταγμα στον καθρεπτη. 
γιναμε ολοι Ναρκισσοι , απο τη μανα μας .

Κοιταχτε γυρω , φιλοι .

Οι εξελιξεις  στην ναυπηγικη κοινωνια, ξεκινουν απο αλλους !!!! 

λιγη μετριοφροσυνη και πολυ διαβασμα - πληροφορηση , δεν βλαπτει .

τιποτε προσωπικο , φυσικα

----------


## nikpapas

Οταν εμεις καναμε βαπορια επι εποχης Νιαρχου στον σκαραμαγκα, οι ανατολιτες ηταν στα δεντρα και τρωγανε μπανανες.και τωρα εχουμε καταντηση να μην κανουμε ουτε επισκευες στην ελλαδα

----------


## nikpapas

Τωρα τα πανε τα πλοια τουσλα Τουρκια και δεν ειναι και φτηνα ,και Κινα που δεν εχουν ιδεα απο μηχανες

----------


## Natsios

Μία ιστορικής σημασίας συμφωνία επετεύχθη σε επίπεδο Διεθνούς Ναυτιλιακού Οργανισμού (ΙΜΟ), με σημαντική τη συμβολή της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας και των εκπροσώπων της, όπως είναι ο διοικητικός φορέας της ναυτιλίας και η Ενωση Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών

Στην τελευταία σύνοδο, την 87η της επιτροπής ασφαλείας του ΙΜΟ (Maritime Safety Committee-MSC), η οποία ολοκληρώθηκε στις 21 Μαΐου, επετεύχθη συμφωνία για την εφαρμογή κοινών προτύπων κατασκευής πλοίων (goal-based standards-GBS). Πρόκειται για μία σημαντική επιτυχία του ΙΜΟ, καθώς οι νέοι αυτοί κανόνες προεξοφλούν την κατασκευή πλοίων, που θα συμμορφώνονται με συγκεκριμένα πρότυπα, τα οποία θα έχουν υιοθετηθεί από τον ίδιο τον IMO

Τα GBS θα τεθούν σε ισχύ την 1.1.2012 και θα εφαρμοσθούν σε bulk carriers και tankers 150 μέτρων και άνω που θα παραγγελθούν μετά την 1.7.2016 ή θα θέσουν τρόπιδα μετά την 1.7.2017 ή θα παραδοθούν μετά την 1.7.2020.

Η ιδέα των goal based standards εισήχθη για πρώτη φορά το 2002, ύστερα από πρωτοβουλία της Ενωσης Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών η οποία ζήτησε τη διατύπωση ενιαίων βασικών κανόνων κατασκευής των πλοίων, προκειμένου να ενισχυθεί η ασφάλειά τους σε όλη τη διάρκεια της ζωής τους.

Μάλιστα, η πρωτοβουλία αυτή της ΕΕΕ και της χώρας μας μνημονεύεται και στην ανακοίνωση του ΙΜΟ, στην οποία επισημαίνεται ότι «η έννοια του goal-based standards» εισήχθη στον ΙΜΟ κατά την 89η σύνοδο του Συμβουλίου, το Νοέμβριο του 2002, ύστερα από μια πρόταση που κατέθεσαν η Ελλάδα και οι Μπαχάμες.

Η πρόταση», συνεχίζει στην ανακοίνωσή του ο ΙΜΟ, «υποδήλωνε την ανάγκη ο Οργανισμός να πρέπει να αναπτύξει πρότυπα κατασκευής πλοίων που θα επιτρέπουν την καινοτομία στο σχεδιασμό, αλλά θα εξασφαλίζουν ότι τα πλοία είναι κατασκευασμένα κατά τέτοιο τρόπο, ώστε, αν συντηρηθούν σωστά, θα παραμένουν ασφαλή για όλη τη διάρκεια της ζωής τους.

Τα πρότυπα θα πρέπει επίσης να διασφαλίσουν ότι όλα τα μέρη του πλοίου θα είναι εύκολα προσβάσιμα για την ορθή επιθεώρηση και την ευκολία συντήρησης». Το Συμβούλιο παρέπεμψε τότε την πρόταση στην 77η σύνοδο της MSC, η οποία πραγματοποιήθηκε το Μάιο και Ιούνιο του 2003.

Αξίζει να επισημανθεί ότι ο ελληνικός εφοπλισμός, από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1990, είχε προχωρήσει στη διατύπωση μιας σειράς προτάσεων σε ό,τι αφορά την κατασκευή πλοίων, που απαντούσαν στο ερώτημα «τι πλοία θέλουμε». Επιζητούσαν από τότε πλοία ισχυρά και κατάλληλα (robust, fit for purpose ships).

Μετά τις εντατικές διαπραγματεύσεις των τελευταίων ετών, αλλά και παρελκυστικές τακτικές και αναβολές από διάφορες πλευρές, τελικά οι προσπάθειες της ΕΕΕ για την καθιέρωση των GBS καρποφόρησαν.

Η σύνοδος, με την απόφαση MSC.287 (87), υιοθέτησε τα κείμενα των τροποποιήσεων στη δ.σ. SOLAS για την εισαγωγή των International Goal-Based Ship Construction Standards for Bulk Carriers and Oil Tankers, που είχαν εγκριθεί το Μάιο 2009, με μετάθεση των ημερομηνιών εφαρμογής τους κατά 18 μήνες. Παρά τις αντιρρήσεις της Ελλάδας και άλλων χωρών, η μετάθεση αποφασίσθηκε μετά την ανακοίνωση του IACS, ότι θα υποβάλει μέχρι το τέλος του 2013 τα Harmonized CSR (Common Structure Rules).

H διαδικασία ελέγχου υλοποίησης της απόφασης θα αποτελείται από δύο στάδια: τον αυτοέλεγχο του νηογνώμονα και τον έλεγχο από εμπειρογνώμονες που θα ορίζονται από τον ΙΜΟ. Η ίδια διαδικασία θα ακολουθείται και για ισοδύναμους κανονισμούς των Αρχών.

Σε δήλωσή του, ο γενικός γραμματέας του ΙΜΟ, Ευθύμιος Ε. Μητρόπουλος, τόνισε ότι η υιοθέτηση των GBS είναι ένα σημαντικό και καθοριστικό βήμα για τον Οργανισμό.

Πηγη http://www.marinews.gr

----------

